# Những mẹo trị mụn ẩn hiệu quả trả lại làn da mịn màng cho phái đẹp



## vietmom (26/11/18)

Mụn ẩn – “tên giặc” âm thầm phá hủy nhan sắc của bạn nếu không tiêu diệt tận gốc. Mụn ẩn tồn tại dưới bề mặt da và mọc thành cụm khiến làn da sần sùi, kém mịn màng. Nếu không xử lí đúng cách và kịp thời, mụn ẩn dễ lây sang các vùng khác, để lại thâm và sẹo gây mất thẩm mỹ. Hãy để chúng tôi chia sẻ cho bạn những cách trị mụn ẩn đơn giản mà hiệu quả nhé!

*LÀM SẠCH DA MẶT*
Một làn da sạch sẽ không có chỗ cho mụn ẩn tồn tại. Các bước trong quy trình làm sạch da mặt bao gồm: tẩy trang, rửa mặt và tẩy tế bào chết. Riêng bước tẩy tế bào chết chỉ nên thực hiện mỗi tuần 2 lần bởi nếu lạm dụng sẽ khiến da bị mỏng đi và dễ bắt nắng. ELLE xin gợi ý cho bạn một số loại sữa rửa mặt chuyên trị dành cho da mụn:

Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser



​
Blemish Zero Bubble Foam Cleanser 
Derma Soothing Cleansing Milk (dòng Active Sensitive của Yves Rocher)
Tuy nhiên nếu da tổn thương quá nặng, vết mụn bỏng rát, bạn chỉ nên rửa mặt bằng nước trà xanh ấm pha loãng hay nước muối sinh lý.

*XÔNG MẶT*
Xông mặt là cách trị mụn ẩn khá hữu hiệu nhờ hơi nước nóng bốc lên làm lỗ chân lông nở to, bụi bẩn dưới da sẽ được đẩy ra, nhân mụn từ từ trồi lên. Thời gian xông mặt kéo dài từ 5-10 phút, bạn cũng có thể nấu nước xông cùng với sả hoặc các loại tinh dầu bạn yêu thích.

*CHẾ ĐỘ ĂN UỐNG*
Lời khuyên mà các bác sĩ da liễu là nên hạn chế thức ăn nhiều dầu mỡ, cay nóng, thức ăn nhanh, nước uống có ga, bia, rượu nếu không muốn mụn xuất hiện. Những cách hỗ trợ trị mụn ẩn bằng phương pháp ăn uống mà bạn có thể thử:

Uống một cốc chanh nóng (không đường) pha mật ong vào sáng sớm
Uống chè xanh thay nước lọc cả ngày
Bổ sung vitamin C cho cơ thể với cam ép, chanh, nước ổi ép




​*GIẢI ĐỘC GAN*
Nếu bạn bị mụn trong vài năm mà vẫn không trị khỏi, bên cạnh những tác nhân bên ngoài, có thể vấn đề là do chức năng gan hoạt động yếu. Trong trường hợp này, bạn hãy tìm mua trà mát gan, tiêu độc để thanh lọc cho bộ phận quan trọng này của cơ thể. Bên cạnh đó, đường cũng là kẻ thù của nhan sắc, bạn nên hạn chế đường và tinh bột trắng nạp vào cơ thể trong thời gian trị mụn.

*DƯỠNG DA*
Da mụn không nên bôi kem chống nắng là quan niệm hoàn toàn sai lầm. Kem chống nắng như lớp màng chắn bảo vệ da khỏi tác hại của tia UVA và UVB. Chỉ cần chọn cho mình loại kem chống nắng phù hợp là bạn có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm da không bị bít tắc lỗ chân lông hay tiết ra dầu thừa. ELLE mách bạn một số loại kem chống nắng cho da mụn:

Avene High Protection Cleanance Sunscreen SPF30




​
Skin&Lab Dr.Vita Clinic Fre-C Sun Protector SPF50
Dermalogica dòng MediBac Clearing Oil Free Matte SPF30
Dermalogica Super Sensitive Shield SPF30
*MẶT NẠ TRỊ MỤN*
Bên cạnh việc dùng kem chống nắng, bạn nên sử dụng mặt nạ trị mụn để quá trình trị mụn ẩn hiệu quả hơn. Nếu làn da của bạn đang đối diện với sẹo, thâm, mụn lan nhanh, hãy trộn 1 thìa nước cam và 1 thìa baking soda để bôi toàn mặt hay chỗ vết thâm mụn để làm mờ vết thâm, da sáng cũng như sẽ đều màu lên nhanh chóng. Mặt nạ tinh bột nghệ, mật ong và sữa chua không đường cũng là một cách trị mụn ẩn đáng để bạn thử qua.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

